# Alo form London



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

Alo Everyone!  

On the Sunday evning (Jan 14th) I become a mum of a most amazing kittie ever  She was given name Holly but my 3 yr old son changed it to *Jazza *streight away  So...Jazza is a 13weeks old British Blue and comes from a breeder in Hampshire. She was one of four but last to go to the new home. Breeder described her as a Creazy NUT among BB 8O and I think it might be quit true 8) 

pictures soon...verry soon 

My first forum was for German Shepered fanaticks and the seconed (still) is Children/Parents forum. Now CatForum...hope I'll heve lots of good moments and maybe find some friends along the way.

So Alo one more time  

_Anna with Jazza_


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome , i do love a British so pics , pics, pics , dont make us wait too long :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I hope to see pics soon!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

You will meet lots of great people here Anna, welcome


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

*pictures...well..*

soon ))


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

I used to be a huge fan of Russan Blue but now...oh God my Jazza is AMAZING and I think British Blue are such a wonderful cuddly bears ))


----------



## bagulec (Jan 16, 2007)

hope too  

and I think I acctually already have


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

welcome to Cat Forum!


----------

